# 250w bulb in 600w ballast



## stonegroove (Feb 27, 2009)

does anyone know if you can put a 250 w bulb in a 600w ballast? and can you put a 55w fluoro tube in a 30w strip?


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 27, 2009)

Your bulbs wattage can not exceed the wattage of whatever you put it in. That being said, you should try to match up your bulb with your ballast as thats the way its designed to work properly.


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

HI,
I know that 1 ballast 250w can light a lamp 400w or a ballast 400w a lamp 600w but I am not on opposite !?!? 
do a ballast 600w for a lamp 250w = I think that it will not hold ? 
or very little time ? 
has soon


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I would just use the correct wattage bulb to the correct ballast.
I do not really want to talk to LEO or the FIRE CHIEF any time soon.:giggle:


Or maybe it is all a myth perpetrated by the light bulb manufactures and ballast makers.:rofl: So that you spend more money on their stuff. Instead of building a new home from the fire.:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2009)

While I have read of this being done by growers--a lower wattage bulb in a higher wattage ballast--I cannot imagine that it is a good idea.  I'm with pcduck...


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

*+1*

 completely OK, for + of sécurity it is better to be in PHASE ! 
 lamp 250 / ballast 250
 lamp 400 / ballast 400 etc...

On the other hand in breakdown service, if a lamp roasts and during a few days before the new purchase one can without risk use 1 ballast 400 per 1 lamp 600 the ballast does not put has the lamp badly to in no case.

BUT THAT IS RIGHT 1 BREAKDOWN SERVICE AND NOT THE GOOD SOLUTION !!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2009)

luhK said:
			
		

> On the other hand in breakdown service, if a lamp roasts and during a few days before the new purchase one can without risk use 1 ballast 400 per 1 lamp 600 the ballast does not put has the lamp badly to in no case.
> 
> BUT THAT IS RIGHT 1 BREAKDOWN SERVICE AND NOT THE GOOD SOLUTION !!!



 I'm sorry, but I did not understand any of this...


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 27, 2009)

luhK said:
			
		

> HI,
> I know that 1 ballast 250w can light a lamp 400w or a ballast 400w a lamp 600w but I am not on opposite !?!?
> do a ballast 600w for a lamp 250w = I think that it will not hold ?
> or very little time ?
> has soon


 


			
				luhK said:
			
		

> *+1*
> 
> completely OK, for + of sécurity it is better to be in PHASE !
> lamp 250 / ballast 250
> ...


 
I thought maybe I was just high, but now that you say it hemp goddess I don't understand either of these posts!


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

I speak english badly, sorry !

I will not arrive has to discuss clearly with the others&#8230;

afflicted for my inscription here ! 

I will seek a French-speaking forum&#8230; 

*bye*

that is useful has anything to make you waste time&#8230;
 as for me&#8230;


----------



## Growdude (Feb 27, 2009)

luhK said:
			
		

> I speak english badly, sorry !
> 
> I will not arrive has to discuss clearly with the others
> 
> ...



Papa is that you?


----------



## kubefuism (Feb 27, 2009)

Ici, mon ami!!!  I'm too late...  It's better he finds another place tho.  Its too bad, he's doing the oppostite of what your allowed to do with bulbs. Hope he gets set straight


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Papa is that you?



LOL--That was my first thought, too...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG I was about shoot myself. Papa already has my brain working over time, one more poster like him would have sent me to the nut house.


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 28, 2009)

thanx to luhK for tryin, thanks to everyone who is concerned about my house burning down.
not generally considered a good idea


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 1, 2009)

C.A.P. sells a new Digital Ballast that can run several different size bulbs. Check them out they are sick.


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello MP,

Can i put a 400w MH bulb in my lumetek 600w dimmable digital ballast when it's switched to 400w


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 5, 2015)

Ya but only when it's switched to the 400w setting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

That is not something I would do.  The bulb should match the ballast.


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 5, 2015)

My prefered grow equipment supplier's website says that the sunmaster fx dimmable 600w digital ballast can be used with 250w-600w bulbs, mh and hps. My flower cab has a lumetek 600w dimmable. I was thinking it would be good if i had a spare ballast for my flower cab so I was gonna get another and use it for veg with a 400w MH, in a cool tube.


----------

